# Gegengefallen



## perpend

Satz stammt von mir (a little attempt at poetry): Manchmal gefällt es mir nicht, jemandem einen Gefallen zu tun, weil einer Gegengefallen dem am besten gefällt.

Ist "Gegengefallen" verständlich---eher vielleicht mit Bindestrich?

Tut ihr bitte mir einen Gefallen, und überlegt ihr das euch. Das würde mir sehr gefallen.


----------



## bearded

Verzeih, perpend, aber der Teil nach ''weil'' ist für mich nicht ganz verständlich. Wieso ''einer''?  Bitte gib die englische Version des letzten Satzes bekannt.


----------



## perpend

Ich will/moechte, dass es auf Deutsch bleibt, was mein eigenes Gedicht betrifft. 

Wenn nicht, kann der Faden gestrichen werden.

Danke dir, bearded! Nichts boeses gemeint. Schoen, dass du wieder dabei bist.


----------



## bearded

Danke, perpend.
Hoffentlich haben unsere deutschen Freunde mehr Vorstellungskraft als ich und verstehen somit, was Du meinst.
Ich möchte nicht, dass der Faden gestrichen wird.


----------



## perpend

Vielleicht eher so:
*ein* Gegengefallen

Ich würde nach "weil" es so schreiben: ... weil *einer* Gegengefallen.

"ein" ist womoeglich richtig. Es geht aber um maskulin, nominativ, stark gebeugt.


----------



## Gernot Back

perpend said:


> Ist "Gegengefallen" verständlich---eher vielleicht mit Bindestrich?


Hallo Perpend,

du willst ja wohl, so wie ich das verstehe, ausdrücken, dass jemand sich für einen Gefallen, den ihm einer mal getan hat, irgendwann einmal im _*Gegen*zug _revanchiert. Das könne man meines Erachtens schon mit der Gelegenheitsbildung _Gegen-Gefallen_ ausdrücken, besser tatsächlich in der Schreibung wegen der vielen Wiederholungen der Buchstabensequenz _ge- _auch mit Bindestrich.

Interessanterweise gibt es im Deutschen das Wort meines Erachtens so noch nicht, sein Gegenteil aber sehr wohl; das heißt _Retourkutsche_. Wenn mir also einer eins auswischt, Knüppel zwischen die Beine schmeißt oder mir sonstwie übel mitspielt, dann zahle ich ihm das bei nächster Gelegenheit mit gleicher Münze heim. Wenn ich mir dabei noch nicht einmal etwas anderes einfallen lasse als mein Gegner, dann nennt man das eine _*billige *Retourkutsche_.

Da das *Gegen*stück zu _Retourkutsche _fehlt, hast du mit _Gegen-Gefallen_ also eine lexikalische Lücke im Deutschen geschlossen! Ich könnte mir den Begriff zu eigen machen und, wenn er sich verbreitet, wäre es ein Neologismus.

Das Wort Gegen-Gefallen verstehe ich, deinen Kausalsatz, in dem es steht, verstehe ich allerdings genau so wenig wie Bearded-Man. Was ist denn da das Subjekt?


perpend said:


> , weil einer Gegengefallen dem am besten gefällt.


Wenn es eben der _Gegengefallen _ist, dann fragt man sich, gibt es da möglicherweise ein Dativobjekt zu viel _einer _oder _dem_?


----------



## berndf

perpend said:


> Satz stammt von mir (a little attempt at poetry): Manchmal gefällt es mir nicht, jemandem einen Gefallen zu tun, weil einer Gegengefallen dem am besten gefällt.
> 
> Ist "Gegengefallen" verständlich---eher vielleicht mit Bindestrich?
> 
> Tut ihr bitte mir einen Gefallen, und überlegt ihr das euch. Das würde mir sehr gefallen.


Das Ganze ist unverständlich. Das Wort _Gegengefallen _ist dabei noch das kleinste Problem. Was willst Du eigentlich sagen?


----------



## perpend

berndf said:


> Das Ganze ist unverständlich. Das Wort _Gegengefallen _ist dabei noch das kleinste Problem. Was willst Du eigentlich sagen?



Alles klar. Wie gesagt---der Satz stammt von mir. Selbst gebastelt. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Kajjo

Schade, dass du uns nicht verraten willst, was der letzte Teil eigentlich sagen sollte. Ich rate mal folgendes:
_
Manchmal gefällt es mir nicht, jemandem einen Gefallen zu tun, weil derjenige ihn nur annimmt, weil er mir dann einen Gefallen schuldet.
_
Das im Deutschen nicht-existente Wort Gegengefallen wird üblicherweise durch "einen Gefallen schulden" ausgedrückt.

Inhaltlich kann ich das übrigens nicht so richtig nachvollziehen, viel eher würde ich dem umgekehrten Sachverhalt zustimmen können:

_Manchmal gefällt es mir nicht, einen Gefallen anzunehmen, weil ich selbst niemandem einen Gefallen schuldig sein möchte.
_


----------



## Hutschi

Ich vermute ebenfalls das Gegenteil:
_Manchmal gefällt es mir nicht, jemandem einen Gefallen zu tun, weil ich nicht möchte, dass er mir dann einen (Gegen-)Gefallen schuldet. (oder: Damit er sich nicht schuldig fühlt/fühlen braucht, mir gegenüber.)

Ich sehe es aber auch so, dass es schade ist, dass es nicht genauer erläutert wurde.
_


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Dass das Wort neu wäre, wäre mir neu  Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, es schon mal gehört zu haben, und es gibt auch Google-Treffer: https://www.google.com/search?q="gegengefallen"&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## Dan2

perpend said:


> Manchmal gefällt es mir nicht, jemandem einen Gefallen zu tun, weil *einer* Gegengefallen dem am besten gefällt.





berndf said:


> Das Ganze ist unverständlich. Das Wort _Gegengefallen _ist dabei noch das kleinste Problem. Was willst Du eigentlich sagen?


I think it takes another American to clarify this.  Although perpend's Sprachgefühl for German is idR clearly better than mine, I think German grammar got the better of him in this one particular case (as BM first noted).  The bolded "einer" above should, mMn, simply be "ein": "weil ein *Gegen*gefallen (because a *counter*-favor) dem (reference back to "jemandem") am besten gefällt (or gefallen würde?)"


----------



## elroy

Ich habe es auch so gedeutet wie Dan2.

Manchmal gefällt es mir nicht, jemandem einen Gefallen zu tun, weil demjenigen danach am besten ein Gegengefallen gefallen würde.

Oder so was. Der Sinne wäre also, dass ich demjenigen keinen Gefallen tun möchte, weil ich nicht möchte, dass er sich dann dazu verpflichtet fühlt, mir einen Gegengefallen zu tun.


----------



## perpend

Dan2 said:


> ... I think German grammar got the better of him in this one particular case (as BM first noted).



Oh boy. I was doing something today, sort of processing the declension in the back of my mind, and it hit me like a brick ... Dan is absolutely right. I goofed.

Peinlich, weil ich den Fehler nicht zum ersten Mal mache. 

The silver lining (I think) is that it's an interesting example/case of how one little mis-declension can be quite misleading. I guess that wasn't a secret. 

Thanks again, Dan.

elroy's sentences put it very well (and are quite eloquent).

Gernot:  (Just reread your entry.)

I apologize for the confusion. What I sometimes think is clear is far from it.  (_I am secretly happy, though, for *everyone's* excellent input/thoughts. I combed through, and both "sides" got it. The variations are quite interesting.)_


----------



## berndf

@elroy: Jetzt habe ich es verstanden, vielen Dank. Mit dem zweiten Teilsatz im Indikativ statt im Konjunktiv war der Statz, für mich zumindest, vollkommen unverständlich.

@perpend: Man muss deinen Satz nur minimal abwandeln, damit er verständlich wird und dann gefällt er mit auch richtig gut:
_Manchmal gefällt es mir nicht, jemandem einen Gefallen zu tun, weil ein Gegengefallen ihm dann am besten gefiele._​Ausschlaggebend für die Verständlichkeit ist, wie gesagt, der Konjunktiv _gefiele_. Ich würde den Satz vielleicht noch ein wenig erweitern, dann wirkt er symmetrischer:
_Manchmal gefällt es mir nicht, jemandem einen Gefallen zu tun, weil einen Gegengefallen mir zu erweisen ihm dann am besten gefiele._​


----------



## perpend

*Thanks* for the further analysis, bernd!

Das stimmt---wenn man schon mal erwägt, einen Satz mit "_*Manchmal*_ ..." anzufangen, sollte man bei Konjunktiv bleiben.

Mir gefällt deine erste Version ziemlich/sehr gut.  (The second one gets wordy, to be frank. Sei mir nett boes'.)


----------



## berndf

German is wordier than English. That is in the nature of the language.

But both versions are fine.

PS: What you maybe didn't realise: Without the addition "mir zu erweisen" the literal meaning of the second clause would be that he wants it *get* a _Gegengefallen_ and not to *give* one. Of course a reader will understand from the context what is meant. But it is awkward, if you have to "correct" a sentence while reading it, even if this correction is obvious.


----------



## berndf

perpend said:


> Das stimmt---wenn man schon mal erwägt, einen Satz mit "_*Manchmal*_ ..." anzufangen, sollte man bei Konjunktiv bleiben.


Mit "Manchmal" hat das nichts zu tun. Der Grund ist ein semantischer: Du willst ja gerade ausdrücken, dass du das, was der zweite Teilsatz ausdrückt, vermeiden willst. Damit musst du es als irreal markieren und das tun der Konjunktiv.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> _Manchmal gefällt es mir nicht, jemandem einen Gefallen zu tun, weil einen Gegengefallen mir zu erweisen ihm dann am besten *gefiele. *_



Ich hatte von Anfang an gedacht, dass es gerade darum geht: Wenn ich jemandem einen Gefallen erweise, würde sich der "Beschenkte" zum Gegegengefallen* verpflichtet *fühlen, ob es ihm nun gefällt oder nicht. - und genau das will ich nicht.
Deshalb finde ich eroys Vorschlag bei weitem besser :


elroy said:


> weil ich nicht möchte, dass er sich dann dazu *verpflichtet fühlt*, mir einen Gegengefallen zu tun.


(aber perpend weiß  am besten, was hier zutrifft).


----------



## perpend

_Mensch, wenn du von Paris aus schreibst---JCK---nur "Trost/Love/Peace/prayers."._


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Ich hatte von Anfang an gedacht, dass es gerade darum geht


Dann hast du eine bessere Auffassungsgabe als ich.


JClaudeK said:


> Deshalb finde ich eroys Vorschlag bei weitem besser:


Darum ging es in meinem Beitrag auch nicht. Elroys Vorschlag war prima, da stimme ich mit Dir vollkommen überein. Es ging mir darum zu zeigen, worauf Perpend achten muss, wenn er es so formulieren will, wie er es tat. Sein Satz war ein offensichtliches Wortspiel mit dem Substantiv _Gefallen_ und dem Verb _gefallen_. Das mag man mögen oder auch nicht. Du magst es offenbar nicht. Aber er sollte, finde ich, zumindest auch eine Analyse erhalten, die innerhalb dieser Grundidee eine brauchbare Lösung liefert, sofern es eine gibt.


----------



## JClaudeK

Merci, perpend, für deine Botschaft.


----------



## perpend

_Alles mit der Ruhe. Danke euch._


----------



## Dan2

perpend said:


> it's an interesting example/case of how one little mis-declension can be quite misleading.


Yes indeed.  As punishment for confusing us with the wrong choice between "ein" and "einer", your assignment is to consider the following two (I hope grammatical) sentences:

Ich glaube, dass *ein *Arbeiter essen können sollte (sagt der Politiker)
vs.
Ich glaube, dass *einer *Arbeiter essen können sollte (sagt der Tiger) (oder "fressen dürfen")


----------



## perpend

Dan2 said:


> Yes indeed.  As punishment for confusing us with the wrong choice between "ein" and "einer", your assignment is to consider the following two (I hope grammatical) sentences:
> 
> A) Ich glaube, dass *ein *Arbeiter essen können sollte (sagt der Politiker)
> vs.
> B) Ich glaube, dass *einer *Arbeiter essen können sollte (sagt der Tiger) (oder "fressen dürfen")



Gosh, Dan. Nothing like pressure in front of millions of readers. 

For A) I understand: Ich glaube, dass ein Arbeiter einen bestimmten Mindestlohn bekommen sollte, um essen zu können. (Go "Fifteen" USD.)
For B) I understand (von tigerischer Sicht aus): Ich glaube, dass Arbeiter (im Zoo) gefressen werden können.


----------



## Dan2

Right.  ("Subject is _ein Arbeiter_ in A and _einer _in B"  would've sufficed...)

> Nothing like pressure in front of millions of readers.
WRF German Forum, right between Motorwelt and Bild in the latest rankings...


----------



## berndf

perpend said:


> it's an interesting example/case of how one little mis-declension can be quite misleading.


The declension error is a relatively minor problem. The wrong mood (Indikativ instead of Konjunktiv) is a far greater impediment to understanding the sentence.


----------

